# Only The Shadow knows . . .



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

. . . what's in store for these --










Not even I know, but I know I have a lot of paint and decals :wave:

:woohoo:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

. . . And YEAH, that table used to have a track on it.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WWHHHHOOOOAAAA!!!! Looks like you gonna have lots lots of fun ... 

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It's a Shadow factory!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Rich


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Since there are 11 Shadows, a 7/11 sponsored car might be appropriate... :hat:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

resinmonger said:


> Since there are 11 Shadows, a 7/11 sponsored car might be appropriate... :hat:


There's a 12th Shadow, you just can't see it because it is in the slotcave.:freak:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Ummm, were any of those cars "minty"? lol


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

noddaz said:


> Ummm, were any of those cars "minty"? lol


they all taste the same.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Are you gonna put them in a _Shadow_ box?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I love production work Doba!

Good luck on yer Shadow Series this year! Should be a gas.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wagner Powershot maybe??? I like the way you think!!! Just do it!!! RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Good luck on yer (Dark?) Shadow Series this year! Should be a gas.


Get the feeling Rod Serling is watching?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Give a Hoot and don't polute...*

I know what the one in the slot cave is gonna be...nah,nah,nah...not telling.  

B   b...not telling...zilla


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

And you stenciled the table as a bonus! Kind of like a crime scene, only outlines left to mark where the bodies fell! So what IS lurking in the Shadows?


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I see a whole fleet of V-16 Schnieders there, just waiting for appropriate cabs.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

SplitPoster said:


> And you stenciled the table as a bonus! Kind of like a crime scene, only outlines left to mark where the bodies fell! So what IS lurking in the Shadows?


Har! Crime scene out lines....LMAO Split!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*It Must Be in the Water...*

I was catching up on the posts and saw the awesome Shadows! I was working on building a new version of an old project I did 20+ years ago. Car Model had a How To on updating the AFX Shadow to the newer model. The one below was done before I has any cool tools like a Dremel, so I was working on the new rendition and saw the post here. Can't wait to dig in now. You guys are inspiring!

-Paul





































(Here's the new work in progress...)


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

NICE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*that is a lot of cutting...*

pshoe64,

Part black and part invisible Shadow.

Bob...Shadows are fun...zilla


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I would paint them BLACK!!!!

I am just sayin.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*That thar is funny...*



old blue said:


> I would paint them BLACK!!!!
> 
> I am just sayin.


 :lol:

lol....how about black and old blue?

Bob...BLACK (RALMAO old blue)...zilla


----------

